# Dark Tidings - ancient magic meets the Internet. Funny and frightening. 99c



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

Dark Tidings is the first book of the spellbinding Dark Tidings trilogy. It's a funny, frightening and thrilling fantasy adventure. Please check it out, particularly if you'd like to see what mixing the styles of Terry Pratchett, Dan Brown and Alexander Dumas would look like.



Here's the blurb...

*What happens when ancient magic meets the internet? One thing is certain, modern life will never be the same again.*

A thousand years ago, a young thief, Tung, and a disgraced wizard, Madrick, are thrust together in an executioner's dungeon. In the darkness, Madrick reveals an incredible secret about a legendary spell. The great spell helps them escape their prison cell... and eventually their century.

Catapulted into the present day, their lives collide with Michael, a computer hacker who plans to destroy the world's largest bank. But sinister people are tracking their every move and they will stop at nothing to steal their spell.

Thank you for having a look. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

I didn't include detailed physical descriptions of the main characters... I wanted to leave a bit to the reader's imagination. However, to tie up loose ends, I've published their pictures on the cover of the final book in the trilogy...


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

Dark Tidings is book 1 of the 'ancient magic collides with the Internet' trilogy. It tells the story of two medieval idiots who need to learn that mixing too much beer with ancient magic is a recipe for disaster. Throw in an Internet genius and the disaster can only get worse.

It's only 99c, so why not try it and have a laugh while the world comes to an end?



Thank you for having a look. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

*What happens when ancient magic meets the internet? One thing is certain, modern life will never be the same again.*

A thousand years ago, a young thief, Tung, and a disgraced wizard, Madrick, are thrust together in an executioner's dungeon. In the darkness, Madrick reveals an incredible secret about a legendary spell. The great spell helps them escape their prison cell... and eventually their century.

Catapulted into the present day, their lives collide with Michael, a computer hacker who plans to destroy the world's largest bank. But sinister people are tracking their every move and they will stop at nothing to steal their spell.


----------



## Ken Magee (Nov 17, 2011)

Dark Tidings is the first book of the spellbinding 'Ancient magic meets the Internet' trilogy. It's fast, fun and a little bit frightening... and free on #KU.

Here's the mini-blurb:

A young thief and a has-been wizard await execution in the darkness of a medieval dungeon. Only a miracle can save them - a miracle in the form of an ancient spell which the wizard has stolen from the most powerful and evil men on the planet; men who will stop at nothing to get it back. Throw in a pinch of time travel and an Internet genius, and the disaster can only get worse.



Thank you for having a look. Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

*What happens when ancient magic meets the internet? One thing is certain, modern life will never be the same again.*

A thousand years ago, a young thief, Tung, and a disgraced wizard, Madrick, are thrust together in an executioner's dungeon. In the darkness, Madrick reveals an incredible secret about a legendary spell. The great spell helps them escape their prison cell... and eventually their century.

Catapulted into the present day, their lives collide with Michael, a computer hacker who plans to destroy the world's largest bank. But sinister people are tracking their every move and they will stop at nothing to steal their spell.


----------

